# Macoupin County Illinois Land for Lease



## NUTT (Jun 15, 2016)

400 Hundred acres total. 
Year round lease bow and gun, all game. 
Has a few lakes for fishing, although family will still have fishing rights.
Working cattle farm. DOES have cows on it. Cows do NOT access agriculture fields. 
Price-$3400.00. That's less than 10 dollars an acre!

I lease land from this family in Macoupin County Illinois. Extremely nice people willing to help accommodate you in anyway possible. They are hunters on another family farm located nearby. You will have full rights and do not have to worry about people being on this when you are not there. Some cows present but possibly able to isolate them to one side of the property for deer season. Discuss this with Mr. John or his son Larry, who resides on the property. This property has some timber with mostly ag fields and rolling rough pasture terrain with draws great for bedding. I think it will be a good farm when the rut is swinging and bucks are cruising. It's been hunted by a nephew only for the past few years and he has taken 3 bucks in high 140's-to 150's. The family decided to lease it this year and I'm trying to get them connected with the right person on Woody's. Please read ALL the details! If you are SERIOUS pm me and we can discuss any questions I can answer before I pass a number along to you. Thanks! 
TIM


----------



## rstallings1979 (Jun 15, 2016)

*Hey guys...I will vouch for the area and Nutt.  I would*

personally have this piece added on with my own if I had the extra funds (about to have another kid and my health insurance deductible is about to wax my behind).  Here are some pics of deer in the area.  Carlinville is a great town as well.  The ladies at the little diner in town...Abellas...will love your accent and offer great service.  The food is delicious as well.  The hotel there will give you a two bed $250 7 day 6 night rate and its warm, comfortable, and clean.  The weather is key...get up there around Halloween through Nov 20th and you will see some action if the temps are right.  I can assure you of that.  I have a video of the last buck breeding a doe at 60 yards from my hunting buddy (no shot with bow).  I can't figure out how to upload videos but here is a screen shot.


----------



## nscrash (Jun 16, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 16, 2016)

I can vouch also.

Nutt is as fine a man as you are going to deal with and the cost for this lease represents a true value. 

ONE WORD OF CAUTION: do not go into Abellas if you are remarkably hungry. There is a giant buck on the wall in there that will make you run from the place, grab your bow and RUN to the nearest tree stand. 

My buddy took a 187" deer not far from this lease. 

Mr Stallings advice is good, I would say that 5-15 November - you simply cannot go wrong. 

Deal with confidence!!! Nutt is the one that got me started in the Midwest and I owe him a great debt of gratitude.


----------



## NUTT (Jun 17, 2016)

Thanks Randy and Mr. Jim! I appreciate the kind words and additional information. This is a great area and even better family! Getting alot of PM's but no firm commitments yet. If I have missed a reply to you please send another PM. Hope to get a few more folks that will want to be at the Woody's get together on November 5th, 2016 in Schuyler County Illinois! 
Thanks!!


----------



## flatsmaster (Jun 17, 2016)

This is a great opportunity here ... At $8.50 a acre ??? Crazy .... If I didn't have more then I need in Fulton County Id jump on this !!!! Somebody is going to be real happy come Nov ....


----------



## Jim Boyd (Jun 17, 2016)

Pasture, tillable, water, timber and big acreage. 

You can get it done here. 

Private land, deal direct with landowner. 

There is nothing not to like with the deal. 

Did I mention VALUE?

Yep, someone is going to be happy come November.


----------



## NUTT (Jun 17, 2016)

*Leased!*

Pending Payment to the landowner. Thanks to all and for the one's I spoke with I will keep your PM's and do my best to get you hooked up if some other opportunity arises! Enjoying my summer but man November in Illinois can't get here soon enough...Thanks yall


----------



## kevincox (Jun 17, 2016)

NUTT said:


> Pending Payment to the landowner. Thanks to all and for the one's I spoke with I will keep your PM's and do my best to get you hooked up if some other opportunity arises! Enjoying my summer but man November in Illinois can't get here soon enough...Thanks yall



I was working on this deal. I was in but partner couldn't pull the trigger this fast. Guess I will keep looking. Anyone have a tract available for lease let me know


----------

